# Ridley Damo bearings



## Tame Ape (Jun 23, 2004)

I've got a 'new to me' 2005 Ridley Damocles frameset. I am lucky as hell to have stumbled onto this frameset! It looks dope and will be my first CF frameset. So stoked!

So here is my quandry. The bottom bearing in the headset (press fit) is toasted. Because of the inner shape of the 1-1/8 to 1-1/2 head-tube, I'm at something of a loss as how to pop it out. 

Suggestions? Advice? Other threads? I tried to search but it is an obtuse topic.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

It's not press fit. The bearing is probably stuck from being in the frame for such a long time. I popped mine out with a screwdriver when I dismantled my broken Damo frame. 
Contact Sinclair Imports and see if they'll send you a bearing.


----------



## Tame Ape (Jun 23, 2004)

already have the new bottom bearing. I'm just worried that I'm going to mar the AL headtube skeleton if I get to crazy with a steel screwdriver..

Do you still have any parts from yours? I need a seat clamp as well as the headset compression wedge and upper bearing topcap. I'm a fan of salvage!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The bearing top cap is a standard FSA piece. Let me go look if I have one...
As for the compression plug, buy an FSA and e done with the. They work the best and protect the steerer tube...

Back in a minute...

Edit: I have the carbon bearing top cap, a top bearing assembly and a crown race for a Ridley OS fork...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

And if you need a fork, I have you covered there!!


----------

